# Litespeed S/N and Sizing



## chuckactor

I am trying to pickup a Litespeed Ultimate frame from a seller on Craigslist. The frame is supposed to be a 49cm from 2000. The seller verified the year since it has a 1-1/8" headset. I asked for the s/n and was told it was 51xxx. I thought the first two digits were the frame size. Is this bike a 51cm or do I need to contact litespeed to confirm? I assumed the number would be something like 49xxx.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Tequila Joe

I believe that it is just the frame number. If it were the frame size followed by 3 digits, this would limit them to only 999 frames in each size. Litespeed has produced more than that. However. I'm not 100% sure of what they did back in 2000.

FYI: My 2007 Litespeed's serial number is 104XXX ML. The ML designating the frame size.


----------



## chuckactor

The buyer measured the frame and confirmed its a 49cm. There's a guy on ebay selling an older litespeed and the frame size is the same as the first 2 digits of his serial number so it threw me.

Chuck


----------



## jamesau

I have a 2001 59cm Ultimate; the S/N starts with a 66. In case you weren't aware, the 2000 catalog is on Litespeed's site:

http://www.litespeed.com/archives/lscatalog2000.pdf


----------

